# Bling Seat



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/random-pic-thread-1686/

:jester:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I was in a house last week that had a clear seat that you could see through. Seems like an awful idea to me.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Now that's a throne


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Very classy :thumbsup:

I'm certain anyone from the House of Windsor would be proud to set on that one :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Anyone ever see the clear plastic seat with the shiny coinage up in it


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Anyone ever see the clear plastic seat with the shiny coinage up in it


Pic or it doesn't exist


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Pic or it doesn't exist


Give m a minute I will find one


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

The I saw had pennies dimes nickels and quarters and no bill , but you get the idea


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Like these?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Sit on my lap honey.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Sit on my lap honey.


 By the look on her face, I think she sat on the " Handle "


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Worst prank for the blind? Leave the plunger in the bowl


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

The only thing missing from that sweet gold toilet seat is a "B dazzler" gettin' some beads into that baby...


----------

